# Spanish Bank Account - monthly charges?



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi again,

If I was to open a bank account in Spain when I visit later this month, do any of them do free banking? Initially, I think I may be just paying in 100 euros or so to keep it open and then as and when I try to buy a property more transactions will obviously follow. So if the account is dormant for a while, with a small balance, will there still be any charges? Thanks.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve B said:


> Hi again,
> 
> If I was to open a bank account in Spain when I visit later this month, do any of them do free banking? Initially, I think I may be just paying in 100 euros or so to keep it open and then as and when I try to buy a property more transactions will obviously follow. So if the account is dormant for a while, with a small balance, will there still be any charges? Thanks.


As a foreigner (ie not resident) most (i think all) banks charge a maintanence fee, monthly or anual. They tell you this is because they have to file tax declarations to the authorities (which they do) but they obviously cash in on it a little.

I have not heard of a free account for non residents (but someone else may know better). Once you are resident this is different. I pay no monthly fees now at all.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> As a foreigner (ie not resident) most (i think all) banks charge a maintanence fee, monthly or anual. They tell you this is because they have to file tax declarations to the authorities (which they do) but they obviously cash in on it a little.
> 
> I have not heard of a free account for non residents (but someone else may know better). Once you are resident this is different. I pay no monthly fees now at all.


Halifax Hispania (now part of Lloyds International) only charge €25 a year for a non-residential account and you don't have to pay for debit cards, which most Spanish banks charge for.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Halifax Hispania (now part of Lloyds International) only charge €25 a year for a non-residential account and you don't have to pay for debit cards, which most Spanish banks charge for.


OOH Debit cards... bloody cheek that! Mine packed up- the chip went wrong... the bank tried to charge me 6€ for another. When I argued they asked me to show where I keep it.. I said in my wallet to which they replied "dont keep your cards in your wallet, its not good for them"... LOCO! 

Anyway, I threw a tantrum and asked if they would prefer I keep it between the cheeks of my rear end...they gave me some strange looks and eventually refunded the 6€


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> OOH Debit cards... bloody cheek that! Mine packed up- the chip went wrong... the bank tried to charge me 6€ for another. When I argued they asked me to show where I keep it.. I said in my wallet to which they replied "dont keep your cards in your wallet, its not good for them"... LOCO!
> 
> Anyway, I threw a tantrum and asked if they would prefer I keep it between the cheeks of my rear end...they gave me some strange looks and eventually refunded the 6€


Was this conversation in Spanish? If so, your language skills are certainly coming on!


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

My third trip to Spain I also opened a Halifax account, non resident, although the withdraw fees were a little higher.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Was this conversation in Spanish? If so, your language skills are certainly coming on!


Jaja, it was more Spanglish.... certain words still missing from my vocab... but Tarjeta, ****, Beso... i know those ones!!! Oh and Gilipollas... useful when you want to offend someone! Ay señor mio... !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Jaja, it was more Spanglish.... certain words still missing from my vocab... but Tarjeta, ****, Beso... i know those ones!!! Oh and Gilipollas... useful when you want to offend someone! Ay señor mio... !


hmmmm

I think we need to add some Spanish words to the sweary filter.................


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

*Free bank account*

Hi
Wondering if there's any changes / news?
I'm planning to open a bank account next week in Alicante, are there any free bank accounts? If not, which one charges less please?

Any info / help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

m3mpower said:


> Hi
> Wondering if there's any changes / news?
> I'm planning to open a bank account next week in Alicante, are there any free bank accounts? If not, which one charges less please?
> 
> ...


most banks seem to have a 'free of charges' account for residents who pay in a regular amount, such as pension or wages


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

I am a non resident at the moment and on my last trip over opened an account at sol bank it's free so long as you deposit at least 700 euro's a month but that's it you can move the funds out right after the deposit if you wish debit cards were mailed in just a week and we actually got our pins on the day of the visit to the branch in Benalmadena because we had sent them through a lot of personal stuff a week or so before.

Very happy with them they have English speekers in the branch and I don't think the whole deal took more that 30 mins to complete


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Outside of having a local branch to ask for help is there a reason to use a Spanish bank over one in a home EU country? Assuming Eurozone and no problems with things like ATM fees.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I use La Caixa and Cam as a resident I get charged maintenance fees as far as I m aware there's always going to be a charge of some description! However I find La Caixa the best out of the two I've mentioned, and possibly one of the stronger Spanish banks. Cam has just been taken over by Sabadel but I think there customer service is crap! understatement!! Plus lots of problems.. go with La Caixa they also have English speakers in most branches


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm with La Caixa (resident account) and I don't pay fees, except an annual charge for a debit card (€18 I think, free in the first year) and 35 cents a month postage for printed statements.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Outside of having a local branch to ask for help is there a reason to use a Spanish bank over one in a home EU country? Assuming Eurozone and no problems with things like ATM fees.


ATM fees are very high. Even Spanish bank ATMs charge 3% if your bank isn't on the same network.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We are with Cajamar and no charges for us. However, they do charge an enormous €3 for replacement cards. I think I might have a go at Steve's idea next time. I did have to pay postage for monthly statements until I told them that as I have online banking with them, monthly statements were useless to me so please stop them. The postage charges stopped but the statements still arrive!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a couple of Spanish banks who let you open an account online.


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> ATM fees are very high. Even Spanish bank ATMs charge 3% if your bank isn't on the same network.


Hi
So if i open an account with sabadell for example, and i withdraw money from Cam ATM, i get charged 3%, is that correct?
Is that on credit cards or also debit cards?


Thanks


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

thrax said:


> We are with Cajamar and no charges for us. However, they do charge an enormous €3 for replacement cards. I think I might have a go at Steve's idea next time. I did have to pay postage for monthly statements until I told them that as I have online banking with them, monthly statements were useless to me so please stop them. The postage charges stopped but the statements still arrive!!


Hi
Apart from €3 for replacement cards, which i presume is for lost cards / broken or faulty chips...etc, are there any other charges? like maintenance or fees for having a debit card, 
If no other charges, are there any conditions, ie, pay in a minimum of "certain amount" per month?

Thanks


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

paul44 said:


> I am a non resident at the moment and on my last trip over opened an account at sol bank it's free so long as you deposit at least 700 euro's a month but that's it you can move the funds out right after the deposit if you wish debit cards were mailed in just a week and we actually got our pins on the day of the visit to the branch in Benalmadena because we had sent them through a lot of personal stuff a week or so before.
> 
> Very happy with them they have English speekers in the branch and I don't think the whole deal took more that 30 mins to complete


Hi 
Sorry to ask, i have just googled sol bank and it's coming up as Sabadell, i guess that's what it's called?
That's great if they don't charge fees at all, and if someone can pay in 700 euros per month and withdraw back if needed, it's perfect.
Do they charge you for statements and having a debit card like other forum members here have mentioned?

Thank you


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

m3mpower said:


> Hi
> So if i open an account with sabadell for example, and i withdraw money from Cam ATM, i get charged 3%, is that correct?
> Is that on credit cards or also debit cards?
> 
> ...


Just debit cards as far as I know but I would never use credit cards to withdraw cash.

There are three networks in Spain; Euro 6000, Servired and 4B. You can use your card ATMs from another bank in the same network without charge. You will see the logo outside the bank telling you which network it's in. I think Sabadell is in Servired you can check here. Red de cajeros automáticos en España | HelpMyCash.com


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Just debit cards as far as I know but I would never use credit cards to withdraw cash.
> 
> There are three networks in Spain; Euro 6000, Servired and 4B. You can use your card ATMs from another bank in the same network without charge. You will see the logo outside the bank telling you which network it's in. I think Sabadell is in Servired you can check here. Red de cajeros automáticos en España | HelpMyCash.com


Thank you so much for this helpful info


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

m3mpower said:


> Hi
> Sorry to ask, i have just googled sol bank and it's coming up as Sabadell, i guess that's what it's called?
> That's great if they don't charge fees at all, and if someone can pay in 700 euros per month and withdraw back if needed, it's perfect.
> Do they charge you for statements and having a debit card like other forum members here have mentioned?
> ...


No my understanding it's totally free and you can make cross boarder euro transfers up to 50k free as well I have had it since April and haven't paid anything the debit and visa cards a free as well, all statements and stuff are in pdf form and can be viewed on the website and saved to your pc got to say so far they beat the irish banks hands down.

you would suffer a charge if you withdraw funds from a non serviRED atm sol bank atm's are free but if you use a servired member make sure you take out more than 60 euro's anything under and there is an atm charge best bet try and use a sol bank atm 

if you take out money in another country then there is a charge but that's normal 

accounts can be opened on line but as i was visiting it was easier to make an appointment having previously emails copies of passports and proof of address they had everything printed off waiting for us and all we had to really do was sign was very impressed with the service.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

m3mpower said:


> Hi
> So if i open an account with sabadell for example, and i withdraw money from Cam ATM, i get charged 3%, is that correct?
> Is that on credit cards or also debit cards?
> 
> ...


That's actually a bad example - Sabadell have just announced that customers can use CAM ATM's for free now.


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

paul44 said:


> No my understanding it's totally free and you can make cross boarder euro transfers up to 50k free as well I have had it since April and haven't paid anything the debit and visa cards a free as well, all statements and stuff are in pdf form and can be viewed on the website and saved to your pc got to say so far they beat the irish banks hands down.
> 
> you would suffer a charge if you withdraw funds from a non serviRED atm sol bank atm's are free but if you use a servired member make sure you take out more than 60 euro's anything under and there is an atm charge best bet try and use a sol bank atm
> 
> ...


Hi
OK, that's brilliant..
I will be in Alicante on Monday, Solbank is part of Sabadell, but i don't know if both banks offer the same services.
Reading your post, it seems that Solbank is what i'm looking for, the nearest branch though is in Campello, which is 10km away from where i'll be staying, so hopefully, Sabadell in San Juan offers the same accounts as Solbank ?
I guess i have to ask them on Monday...

Thanks again for your help so far


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> That's actually a bad example - Sabadell have just announced that customers can use CAM ATM's for free now.


OK thanks
After the very useful post / link of Alcalaina, i now understand how it works, it's just a matter of checking which group the bank belongs to..

Thanks


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Recently there has been a lot of talk about the "Certificate of Non-Residence". From what I can gather, as a non resident account holder you must have this every 2 years and some banks charge up to €30 for this.


----------

